# Riots in Greece



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Just watched the noon news - riots kicking off all over Greece catalysed by the police shooting of a young boy in Athens. Looks pretty nasty. I'm due to head down shortly - anyone already there that can shed some light on the situation?

Thanks!

Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Don't panic, untwist those knickers  

The time you get to Greece it will all be over. Most of it is all blown out of all proportion anyway.

Don


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Don't panic, untwist those knickers
> 
> ...


Knickers untwisting as we speak 8O . Not panicing so much as curious. Seems like the shooting was used as an excuse to unleash fermenting rage at the Greek government. Thessaloniki car showrooms are the bizarre target of the rioters there.
Nothing short of a major disaster would stop me anyway Don! I'm champing at the bit!!!!!

Jacquie


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

We were in Paris at the time of the riots a cpl of years ago

Whilst the family were over here watching the news and panicking on our behalf, we toured Paris for a week and never saw so much of a raised voice.

We did wonder why there were so many Gendarm's parked up in various layby's though


----------

